# Rat carnage pics!



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

These are done by Caribe and RB that i want to sell. enjoy!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Any question about their agressiveness?


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

nasty


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

those are some gruesome pics









nice job


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice picts man. good carnage!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Freak'in disgusting, E!!! But you do have some badass Ps!!!!


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Thats some pretty brutal stuff dude







....they did a pretty good job on that rat!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Your fish put a hurtin' on that little guy.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Tiiiiiiight pics dog!!! Why you selling those p's?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn....
Brutal sh*t


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Brutal....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now its time to clean up the mess


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

you kept saying that it was disgusting, now I see why! I think I might be able to handle a pinkie but not a rat!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im selling this because im moving on to better things IMO. Im a experience kind of guy and move on not keep them for life.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

if they were aggressive they wouldve chomped the whole thing









sike. nasty pics dude.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Im selling this because im moving on to better things IMO. Im a experience kind of guy and move on not keep them for life.


 new fish every week we noticed
what are u doin next let me guess stingrays


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Im selling this because im moving on to better things IMO. Im a experience kind of guy and move on not keep them for life.
> ...


 lol but e u my man good luck on those mean ass caribe


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very impressive, now i want to see some pics of your killing shoal please!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

keep those horrid pics coming


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

The nastiest part of feeding mouse or rat to Ps is taking out the uneaten parts...just gruesome...i almost felt guilty about it...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My killing shoal is in its own seperate thread.

Sorry, this will be my last horrified picture gallery in a while. Maybe my rhom will one day eat a mouse.

The nastiest is when the guts fell out and the mouse was yelling for its life


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

fuckin sweet!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I have one more surprise for you guys! Too bad i dont know how to work my camera better otherwise i would have been on the best on pfury!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well what's the surprise?!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

How often do u do a big feed like that? BTW, great pics.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Everyday is a big feed for all my fish. I feed them until they become a ballon shape body.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Everyday is a big feed for all my fish. I feed them until they become a ballon shape body.


 did they finish the rat?or did you have to scoop it out?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Mouse they ate all of it, nice and clean

Rat, i have to scoop it up. I will post some pics of i still have of the rat in the garbage can.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My surprise is 3 small vids w/ bad lighting of a rat feeding. I didnt know how to take long vids with my camera so im sorry about that but its something intresting.... something new that hasnt been seen on this forum.


----------

